# 

## zwolek

Dzień dobry,
przymierzam się do instalacji fotowoltaicznej (~9,5kWp, dach 40st skierowany na południe, częściowo zacieniany przez drzewa). Mam dwie ciekawe oferty, obie porównywalne cenowo (~44.000zł) i z dobrymi okresami gwarancyjnymi. Maja jednak inne podejście do zacienienia: jedna jest oparta na inwerterze SolarEdge SE9K z optymalizatorami napięcia P370-5R M4M RM, a druga na mikrofalownikach Hoymiles 6xMI 1200.
Które z rozwiązań jest technicznie lepsze? Abstrahując od paneli i ceny - głównie interesuje mnie sprawność i niezawodność.

----------


## kedlaw0

A nie mogłeś zadać pytania w wątku technicznym tylko musisz tworzyć kolejny śmieciowy wątek?

----------


## zwolek

> A nie mogłeś zadać pytania w wątku technicznym tylko musisz tworzyć kolejny śmieciowy wątek?


Ojej... przepraszam. 
Pewnie mogłem i może nawet powinienem, ale forum MURATOR jest z założenia techniczne, a nie towarzysko-adoracyjne. I nie bardzo rozumiem hasło "śmieciowy wątek".., może dla Ciebie jest  "śmieciowy", ale dla mnie niezmiernie istotny. Gdyby tak nie było, to pewnie nie przestudiowałbym kilkuset stron różnych wątków i nie pisałbym tutaj.

----------


## kedlaw0

Wchodząc na forum, czytasz regulamin czy robisz co się żywnie podoba?
Przecież to takie januszowe żeby nie używać opcji szukaj lub zapoznać się z istniejącymi wątkami. Przecież Twoje jest najmojsze. Trochę pokory i wysiłku a nie oczekiwania wszystkiego na tacy.

----------


## r19

> Wchodząc na forum, czytasz regulamin czy robisz co się żywnie podoba?
> Przecież to takie januszowe żeby nie używać opcji szukaj lub zapoznać się z istniejącymi wątkami. Przecież Twoje jest najmojsze. Trochę pokory i wysiłku a nie oczekiwania wszystkiego na tacy.


Jak się nie ma nic do powiedzenia to się nie pisze.... chyba, że masz hobby polegające na nabijaniu postów.

----------


## fotohobby

> A nie mogłeś zadać pytania w wątku technicznym tylko musisz tworzyć kolejny śmieciowy wątek?


A to już w dziale "Fotowoltaika" nie można zakładać nowych tematów ?
Akurat ten założony wątek jest na tyle  "inny" niż dziesiątki postów typu "jakie panele, jaki falownik", że zasługuje na odrębny wątek.
Tym bardziej, że jest pewna grupa potencjalnych użytkowników fotowoltaiki, która ma problem z zacienieniem połaci i dużo łatwiej będzie im znaleźć optymalne rozwiązanie, jeśli ten problem będzie miał swój odrębny temat.

----------


## Elfir

kedlaw0  - przestań straszyć ludzi ta napastliwością.

----------


## kedlaw0

> kedlaw0  - przestań straszyć ludzi ta napastliwością.


Ok.

----------


## fotohobby

> Które z rozwiązań jest technicznie lepsze? Abstrahując od paneli i ceny - głównie interesuje mnie sprawność i niezawodność.


A teraz na temat - trudno będzie Ci znaleźć odpowiedź na to pytanie - bo mało kto ma jednocześnie doświadczenia z mikrofalownikami, oraz z optymalizatorami.
Musisz sam podrążyć - dopytać, jak w przypadku mikrofalowników wygląda uzysk grupy paneli podpiętych do jednego falownika, kiedy zasłonięty zostanie jeden z nich, co w przypadku koniecznośći wymiany jednego panela po paru latach itp, itd
Skoro cenowo oferty są porównywalne, to mogą decydować drobiazgi

----------


## zwolek

> A teraz na temat - trudno będzie Ci znaleźć odpowiedź na to pytanie - bo mało kto ma jednocześnie doświadczenia z mikrofalownikami, oraz z optymalizatorami.
> Musisz sam podrążyć - dopytać, jak w przypadku mikrofalowników wygląda uzysk grupy paneli podpiętych do jednego falownika, kiedy zasłonięty zostanie jeden z nich, co w przypadku koniecznośći wymiany jednego panela po paru latach itp, itd
> Skoro cenowo oferty są porównywalne, to mogą decydować drobiazgi


Dzięki. Tak własnie robię: drążę, pytam, studiuję różne fora... Myślałem, że może ktoś po prostu mi odradzi jakieś rozwiązanie. Bo, tak jak napisałeś: pewnie będą decydowały drobiazgi. Skoro cena, sprawności, gwarancje są porównywalne, to co jeszcze? 

Za mikroinwerterami przemawia bezpieczeństwo pracy z niższym napięciem i elastyczność rozbudowy o kolejne moduły. Ale są też chyba mniej popularne i co za tym idzie - mniej sprawdzone. Chyba też są mocna zależne od komunikacji Wifi, która czasami potrafi płatać figle. No i przy ewentualnej awarii trzeba zawsze wychodzić na dach. 

Inwerter centralny, to sprawdzone rozwiązanie z mnóstwem pozytywnych i niewielka ilością negatywnych opinii. A optymalizatory mocy rozwiązują problem zacienienia dachu. W przypadku awarii mamy dużą skrzynkę do sprawdzenia w komfortowych warunkach, ale pewnie na dach też trzeba wyjść... A jak to ktoś, gdzieś napisała - ta skrzynka wisi, zajmuje miejsce i buczy... (chociaż mi się podoba)

I bądź tu mądry... :bash:

----------


## mibas

odpowiedź na parę pytań może znajdziesz tutaj:
https://www.mcelectrical.com.au/best...inverter-2019/

----------


## zwolek

> odpowiedź na parę pytań może znajdziesz tutaj:
> https://www.mcelectrical.com.au/best...inverter-2019/


Super! Bardzo dziękuję.
Mnóstwo ciekawych i przydatnych informacji.

----------


## zwolek

> odpowiedź na parę pytań może znajdziesz tutaj:
> https://www.mcelectrical.com.au/best...inverter-2019/


Facet prowadzący tą stronę chyba dosyć skutecznie mnie zniechęcił do SolarEdga... Czy w Polsce ktoś też zaobserwował wysoką awaryjność tych urządzeń? Czy może ktoś potwierdzić, że ktoś instaluje SolarEdga i robi to dłużej niz 5 lat bez żadnych problemów?

----------


## fotohobby

Facet, który prowadzi tę stronę miał chyba na jakimś etapie współpracy jakąś spinę z SE  :smile: 
Natomiast sam przyznał, że jest korelacja między regionem Australii (i występującą tam temperaturą), a awaryjnością optymalizatorów.
Szukałem podobnych problemów z  SE w Europie, nie znalazłem, ostatecznie wybrałem SE.

Firma, która instalowała mi PV dała mi dwie opcje - na Froniusie i SE. Wybrałem SE głównie z uwagi na okres gwarancji.
Mają w monitoringu około 100 swoich instalacji czyli ponad 1500opty, pytałem o niezawodność - problem wystąpił z jednym, ( był DOA).
Na FB jest grupa SE, jest tam sporo użytkowników i instalatorów tego systemu, zapewne takich, którzy siedzą z nim te 5 lat.

Natomiast w jednym ma rację - brak wiedzy instalatorów powoduje, że jest sporo spapranych instalacji na SE (blokowanie opty).

----------


## vr5

> Dzień dobry,
> przymierzam się do instalacji fotowoltaicznej (~9,5kWp, dach 40st skierowany na południe, częściowo zacieniany przez drzewa). Mam dwie ciekawe oferty, obie porównywalne cenowo (~44.000zł) i z dobrymi okresami gwarancyjnymi. Maja jednak inne podejście do zacienienia: jedna jest oparta na inwerterze SolarEdge SE9K z optymalizatorami napięcia P370-5R M4M RM, a druga na mikrofalownikach Hoymiles 6xMI 1200.
> Które z rozwiązań jest technicznie lepsze? Abstrahując od paneli i ceny - głównie interesuje mnie sprawność i niezawodność.


Piszesz, że masz tylko częściowe zacienienie. Może zastosuj rozwiązanie "mieszane". Jeden lub 2 mikroinwertery oraz zwykły falownik. Mikrofalowniki tylko tam, gdzie występuje zacienienie, a resztę dachu "obskoczy" zwykły falownik. Takich na rynku jest sporo o lepszej lub gorszej renomie, no  i w różnych cenach.

Cena zestawów raczej do negocjacji, nawet jeśli jest to cena brutto.

----------


## fotohobby

Albo jeden "zwykły" falownik i optymalizatory Tigo tylko no na tych panelach, którą bywają zacienione

----------


## Stermaj

Może mało wniosę, ale drzewa rosną i rosną, więc za 5 lat co będzie z tej optymalizacji. U siebie nawet nie zauważyłem, że w zinie świerki przesłaniają mi już kolektory, które montowałem 7 lat temu ot jaka ta przyroda sprytna.
Przy panelach wystarczy, że jedno ogniwo jest przesłonięte i cały panel a nawet string siada i to znacznie.

----------


## fotohobby

> .
> Przy panelach wystarczy, że jedno ogniwo jest przesłonięte i cały panel a nawet string siada i to znacznie.


No i właśnie wtedy, aby do tego nie dopuścić, stosuje się optymalizatory.
A drzewa ? Niektóre rosną, niektóre (te, które osiągnęły już docelowy rozmiar) niespecjalnie.

----------


## zwolek

> Może mało wniosę, ale drzewa rosną i rosną, więc za 5 lat co będzie z tej optymalizacji. U siebie nawet nie zauważyłem, że w zinie świerki przesłaniają mi już kolektory, które montowałem 7 lat temu ot jaka ta przyroda sprytna.
> Przy panelach wystarczy, że jedno ogniwo jest przesłonięte i cały panel a nawet string siada i to znacznie.


No właśnie o to chodzi. Cień z drzew (raczej wiekowych, więc już niewiele będą się zmieniały) przechodzi mi od rana do wieczora przez całą połać dachu. Więc w ciągu dnia każdy z paneli będzie przez jakiś czas zasłonięty.  A dodatkowo Żona posadziła kilka mniejszych drzewek, które z kilka lat będą stanowiły dodatkowe zacienienia. Dlatego rozważam optymalizatory na wszystkich panelach (obojętnie czy SolarEdge czy Tigo) albo mikroinwertery (niezależnie czy Hyomiles czy APS). Waham się tylko, które z rozwiązań będzie dla mnie najlepsze.

----------


## zwolek

> Na FB jest grupa SE, jest tam sporo użytkowników i instalatorów tego systemu, zapewne takich, którzy siedzą z nim te 5 lat.


Dzięki - zaraz sprawdzę co tam piszą i postaram się znaleźć jakieś pozytywne informacje. Bo w sumie dotychczas system na SE był moim faworytem.

----------


## kasia05X

Witam wszystkich,

Chciałam się zapytać czy ktoś z Was miał kontakt z firmą smartsolar z Warszawy? Czy to dobra firma czy lepiej się trzymać od niej z daleka?

Dostałam taką ofertę:

Panele:Jinko Tiger 405W N-Type 66TR - 9 szt.
Mikroinwertery firmy Hoymiles: 1xHM-800, 2xHM-1500
System zabezpieczeń po stronie stałoprądowej (DC) tam gdzie dotyczy, oraz zmiennoprądowej (AC) w postaci ograniczników przepięć i wyłączników prądowych w skrzynkach o klasie szczelności IP65
Okablowanie, wtykioryginalne złącza MC4, materiały dodatkowe
Kompletne uziemienie,

Gwarancja na montaż 5 lat i standardowo to co producent daje na panele i mikro inwertery. Cena za wszystko 19500zl

Pozdrawiam,
Kasia05x

----------


## 1igor1

> Ale jeżeli na pierwszym stringu mam p370 to czy na drugim mogę mieć inne optymalizatory?


Kolego możesz mieszać na 2 róznych stringach różne opty, czyli na 1 strinkgu opty 60V a na frugim opty 85V, ale w jednym stringu muszą być tej samej grupy, więc jeżeli dokładasz na 2 string tylko 14 paneli to musisz założyć opty z serii 85V czy np p505

----------


## d7d

> Ale jeżeli na pierwszym stringu mam p370 to czy na drugim mogę mieć inne optymalizatory?


Trójfazowy falownik SolarEdge - w jednym stringu musi być min. 16 optymalizatorów serii P370, P401 lub P500 (masz P370) a w drugim minimum 14 optymalizatorów serii P404, P405, P485 lub P505.
Takie informacje są podane w karcie katalogowej optymalizatorów na samym dole drugiej strony w 
*PROJEKT SYSTEMU PRZY UŻYCIU FALOWNIKA SOLAREDGE*

----------


## d7d

> Witam wszystkich,
> 
> Chciałam się zapytać czy ktoś z Was miał kontakt z firmą smartsolar z Warszawy? Czy to dobra firma czy lepiej się trzymać od niej z daleka?
> 
> Dostałam taką ofertę:
> 
> Panele:Jinko Tiger 405W N-Type 66TR - 9 szt.
> Mikroinwertery firmy Hoymiles: 1xHM-800, 2xHM-1500
> System zabezpieczeń po stronie stałoprądowej (DC) tam gdzie dotyczy, oraz zmiennoprądowej (AC) w postaci ograniczników przepięć i wyłączników prądowych w skrzynkach o klasie szczelności IP65
> ...


Mała ta instalacja tylko 9 x 405 Wp = 3,645 kWp.
Nie potrzebujesz większej mocy czy nie ma więcej miejsca?

Tanio nie jest bo wychodzi 19.500 zł / 3,645 kWp = 5.350 zł/kWp
Jaka jest oficjalna gwarancja na mikroinwertery HOYMILES ?
Jakie mają uzasadnienie dla tego systemu?

Firmy smartsolar.pl nie znam.
Do 12.08.2020 firma występowała pod nazwą TXM Spółka z o.o. i działała w różnych branżach.

----------


## ayala73

Jeszcze jedno pytanko, jak w istniejącej instalacji można zmapować panele (chyba tak to się nazywa), które teraz w aplikacji są w pionowym położeniu i nie wiadomo który jest gdzie

----------


## d7d

Zgłoś to do swojego instalatora - jego obowiązkiem jest prawidłowo rozmieścić i opisać wszystkie moduły.

----------


## ayala73

> Zgłoś to do swojego instalatora - jego obowiązkiem jest prawidłowo rozmieścić i opisać wszystkie moduły.


Mają to zrobić, ale ja chciałbym wiedzieć co muszą zrobić aby było to poprawnie

----------


## 1igor1

> Mają to zrobić, ale ja chciałbym wiedzieć co muszą zrobić aby było to poprawnie


Muszą mieć mapkę z naklejkami QR z optymalizerow gdzie każda naklejka to konkretny panel, i potem skanują je do programu site mapper
Jak nie odklejali naklejek, bądz nie zrobili sobie mapki, to tylko fizyczny dostep do optymalizera aby zrobić zdjęcie kodu QR

----------


## d7d

Właściciel instalacji PV chyba nie ma dostępu do aplikacji Mapper SolarEdge.

----------


## 1igor1

> Właściciel instalacji PV chyba nie ma dostępu do aplikacji Mapper SolarEdge.


a napisałem gdzieś że właściciel to robi? i tak dostep do edycji widoku fizycznego ma też tylko instalator

----------


## d7d

Mój post nie był skierowany do Ciebie  :smile: 
To jest tylko ogólne stwierdzenie.

----------


## ayala73

Witam. Mam jeszcze pytanie odnośnie przewodów z fotowoltaiki do falownika, czy mogę je doprowadzić napowietrznie, oczywiście z linką prowadząca i w jakiejś osłonie (peszel może być?), bo panele będą na budynku gospodarczym, a falownik jest w piwnicy. Odległość na jakiej kabel będzie wisiał to ok. 20 m, bo inna możliwość to rwanie kostki i prowadzenie pod nią. Wiem że taki dyndajacy przewód nie wygląda zbyt ładnie, ale wolę to niż drugą opcję.

----------


## 1igor1

kolego, znacznie lepiej falownik powiesić w gospodarczym, i przewód AC pociągnąć, generalnie DC traci dużo więcej niż AC, więc lepiej falownik blisko paneli,

----------


## ayala73

> kolego, znacznie lepiej falownik powiesić w gospodarczym, i przewód AC pociągnąć, generalnie DC traci dużo więcej niż AC, więc lepiej falownik blisko paneli,


Ale ja już mam na dachu domu 5 kW i falownik w piwnicy, teraz chodzi o rozbudowę. Niestety na dom już nic nie wejdzie dlatego w grę wchodzi tylko budynek gospodarczy i podłączenie do falownika.

----------


## 1igor1

> Ale ja już mam na dachu domu 5 kW i falownik w piwnicy, teraz chodzi o rozbudowę. Niestety na dom już nic nie wejdzie dlatego w grę wchodzi tylko budynek gospodarczy i podłączenie do falownika.


osobiście wolałbym mieć drugi falownik i ciągnąć AC, ale jak już musisz DC dociągnąć, to ja bym jednak wybrał ziemię, gdyż napowietrznie kable jednak są dużo bardziej narażone na uszkodzenia.

----------


## kowalio

Widzę, ze temat trochę zboczył i każdy swoje zachwala.
Nie znalazłem jak do tej pory konkretów na temat mikroinwerterów.
Niewiele firm to robi, poza tym. Przychodzą do mnie teraz handlowcy i zachwalają jak co każdy mozę najlepiej ale to co ma.
Dla mnie sprawa prosta:
- 230V prosto do szafy przez co brak spadków napiecia na kablu długości ok 20m
- bezpieczeństwo przeciwpożarowe lepsze niż na łącznikach przy SE

Czy jest ktoś w stanie konkretnie odradzić mikroalowniki od optymalizatorów? 
Stoję przed wyborem i wolę dopytać. Może coś przeoczyłem.

----------


## d7d

Mikrofalowniki są trójfazowe czy jednofazowe?
Jaka firma i jakie gwarancje?
Jakie są ceny za instalację z mikrofalownikami?

Czy bezpieczeństwo pożarowe jest decydującym warunkiem?

----------


## reanoe

Witam wszystkich. Podpinam się pod temat.
Dostałem ofertę na PV. Falownik SolarEdge SE5K, 12 paneli Longi Solar LR4-72HPH-445M 5BB, optymalizatory SolarEdge P370-5R M4M FM. Jedna połać azymut 252. Dach pochylony. Występują niewielkie zacienienia - jednocześnie nie więcej jak 3 panele.
Zacząłem czytać karty katalogowe i widzę niejasność. P370 ma Isc 11, a w karcie panela widnieje (STC) 11,53. Do tego w karcie P370 stoi że minimalna ilość 16, a ja tu mam zaoferowane 12.
Błąd w sztuce czy będzie działać optymalnie?

----------


## fotohobby

Ktoś nie bardzo ogarnia temat SE, albo niechlujnie pisze oferty.
Te optymalizatory się nie nadają, a falownik wymaga 14 szt - chyba, że jest to wersja RWB (min 8 opty)

----------


## reanoe

Dziękuje, dopytam o ten falownik. Jak rozumiem jeśli będzie RWB to obowiązuje ilość z jego karty katalogowej, a nie karty optymalizatora? Drugie pytanie jeśli będzie falownik RWB i P370 to ilość optymalizatorów pasuje, ale co z Isc? Panel ma ciut więcej niż optymalizator (11,53 vs 11)

----------


## fotohobby

No przecież napisałem o optymalizatorach P370

----------


## d7d

Dla  Longi Solar LR4-72HPH-445M 5BB należy stosować mocniejsze optymalizatory niż SolarEdge P370-5R M4M czyli model P505.
Dozwolona tolerancja modułów +5% w odniesieniu do mocy STC.

Dla 12 modułów należy stosować model SE5K-RWB zaprojektowany dla dla krótkich łańcuchów (min. 8 modułów).

----------


## reanoe

Dziękuję za informacje. Zobaczymy jak zareaguje oferent jak im to wytknę.

----------


## Pytajnick

> Mikrofalowniki są trójfazowe czy jednofazowe?
> Jaka firma i jakie gwarancje?
> Jakie są ceny za instalację z mikrofalownikami?
> 
> Czy bezpieczeństwo pożarowe jest decydującym warunkiem?


Dostałem właśnie ofertę na mikrofalownikach - 32400 za 6.23kWp na takich inwerterach https://apsystems.com.pl/qs1/ Firma Stiloenergy. Typ modułu PV JINKO JKM445M-60HL4-V/35 445 Wp
Typ modułu PV JINKO JKM445M-60HL4-V/35
445 Wp
Liczba modułów PV 14 szt.
Moc 1 modułu PV 445 Wp
Wielkość instalacji PV* 6.230 kWp
Zajmowana powierzchnia 30.2 m2
Typ inwerterów 4x APsystems QS1 Boosted
Łączna moc inwerterów
(Continous Output Power)
4.80 kW
Łączna moc inwerterów (Peak
Output Power)
5,60 kW

Mikroinwerter 20 lat lat gwarancji producenta
Moduły fotowoltaiczne wydajność 84,3% po 25 latach, wady
ukryte - 12 lat (gwarancja producenta)

Złota gwarancja od Stiloenergy -  na okres 12 lat obejmująca usługę montażu oraz wszystkie komponenty instalacji fotowoltaicznej, które mają niższy czas gwarancji niż 12 lat.


Drogo? Niby tak, ale jak porównujemy ceny sprzed 2-3miesięcy (a wszyscy oferenci powtarzają jak mantrę -podwyżki cen materiałów co mi wybiło pomysł PV na gruncie ;/)  Oferta innej firmy na np falowniku huawei i panelach Ulica - cena o 85 złotych wyższa, na falowniku fox z tymi panelami  - 29700. 

Co ciekawe, małem dwóch oferentów mówiących, że jest jeszcze dotacja z Mój Prąd  :cool:  a jeden, że robiąc instalację w tym roku załapię się na Mój Prąd 4.0 w przyszłym....ehhh

----------


## d7d

> Dostałem właśnie ofertę na mikrofalownikach - 32400 za 6.23kWp na takich inwerterach https://apsystems.com.pl/qs1/ Firma Stiloenergy. Typ modułu PV JINKO JKM445M-60HL4-V/35 445 Wp
> Typ modułu PV JINKO JKM445M-60HL4-V/35
> 445 Wp
> Liczba modułów PV 14 szt.
> Moc 1 modułu PV 445 Wp
> Wielkość instalacji PV* 6.230 kWp
> Zajmowana powierzchnia 30.2 m2
> Typ inwerterów 4x APsystems QS1 Boosted
> Łączna moc inwerterów
> ...


Mikrofalownik APSystem QS1 - "Maksymalna ciągła moc wyjściowa 	1200W"
4 x 445 W = 1.780 W >> 1200 W
1780/1200 = 148%
Do tego bardzo drogo = 5.200 zł/  kWp
Chyba nie potrzebujesz mikrofalowników i optymalizatorów?
Jak chcesz to mogę zapytać "mojego" instalatora czy też ma takie wysokie ceny.  :smile: 
Jaki masz dach i na ilu połacicach będzie instalacja?

----------


## stos

.

----------


## d7d

Stilo to jedno, instalatorzy od Stlio (temat miernik cęgowy) to drugie a APsystems to nieporozumienia dla modułów 445Wp.
Do każdego mikroinwertera można podłączyć 4 moduły i każdy modu pracuje z oddzielnym mikroinwerterem tylko w jednej obudowie?
Czyli 4in1 ?

----------


## Pytajnick

> Mikrofalownik APSystem QS1 - "Maksymalna ciągła moc wyjściowa 	1200W"
> 4 x 445 W = 1.780 W >> 1200 W
> 1780/1200 = 148%
> Do tego bardzo drogo = 5.200 zł/  kWp
> Chyba nie potrzebujesz mikrofalowników i optymalizatorów?
> Jak chcesz to mogę zapytać "mojego" instalatora czy też ma takie wysokie ceny. 
> Jaki masz dach i na ilu połacicach będzie instalacja?


Dzięki za spostrzeżenie, ciekawe co firma odpowie o dziwnie dobranej mocy tych mikro.
Mój dach 22st nachylenia, dachówka ceramiczna, jedna połać na prawie południe z odchyleniem na wschód, ć o wymiarach 12x5m z jednym kominkiem wentylacyjnym.
Przy mikroinwerterach (oprócz poczucia bezpieczeństwa) mogę sprowadzić kabel z dachu do skrzynki z bezpiecznikami a przy jednym falowniku miałbym go albo w przedpokoju (o nie - to moja żona) albo falownik z dachu do garażu i stamtąd kopać rów na kabel do bezpieczników. 

Dziś dostałem ofertę z panelami Seraphim 440W, falownik FoxESS T5 5000W 3-fazowy, 2 MPPT & Wifi - 6,12kWp za 25300 i jinko Tiger 405W N-Type 66TR z tym samym falownikiem - 6,075kWp za 25200. Uwagi mile widziane  :smile:

----------


## d7d

> Dzięki za spostrzeżenie, ciekawe co firma odpowie o dziwnie dobranej mocy tych mikro.
> Mój dach 22st nachylenia, dachówka ceramiczna, jedna połać na prawie południe z odchyleniem na wschód, ć o wymiarach 12x5m z jednym kominkiem wentylacyjnym.
> Przy mikroinwerterach (oprócz poczucia bezpieczeństwa) mogę sprowadzić kabel z dachu do skrzynki z bezpiecznikami a przy jednym falowniku miałbym go albo w przedpokoju (o nie - to moja żona) albo falownik z dachu do garażu i stamtąd kopać rów na kabel do bezpieczników. 
> 
> Dziś dostałem ofertę z panelami Seraphim 440W, falownik FoxESS T5 5000W 3-fazowy, 2 MPPT & Wifi - 6,12kWp za 25300 i jinko Tiger 405W N-Type 66TR z tym samym falownikiem - 6,075kWp za 25200. Uwagi mile widziane


Ad. dobranej mocy - wiem co powie  :smile: 
APsystems QS1 jest jednofazowy - 4 mikroinwertery trzeba podzielić na 3 fazy. Nie jest to specjalny problem ale... 
Do tego nie za bardzo pasuje do ewentualnego własnego magazynu energii.

Dla instalacji 14 x 440W = 6,16 kW lub dla 15 x 405 W = 6,075 kW brałbym falownik o mocy  FoxESS T6  6000 W a ne 5000 W.
40 PLN różnicy w cenie a nie będzie obcinać.

Moduły - gwarancja i wydajność po 10-20-25 latach.

----------


## Kizachi

Dzień dobry,
bardzo się cieszę, że trafiłem na ten wątek - gdyż dzięki zawartym tu informacjom w projekcie instalacji, którą niebawem będę miał wykonywaną chyba znalazłem problem.

W projekcie mam 27 paneli + SE9K, ale rozlokowanych na 3 połaciach: na południe 13, na wschód 10 i na zachód 4... Niestety dach mam bardzo skomplikowany i więcej paneli lub inaczej rozlokowanych niestety nie da się umieścić...
Czytając wątek już widzę, że po południu będzie problem (tylko 4 panele). Czy to będzie w ogóle miało szanse działać na SE? Panele południowe nie są zacieniane, więc spadek ich naświetlenia będzie związany jedynie z położeniem słońca... Może więc 13 paneli południowych jest w stanie wystarczająco "wspomagać" te 4 panele umieszczone na zachód...?

Druga kwestia to zaproponowane optymalizatory. Otóż w projekcie pojawiły się P401, czyli na dzień dobry - jak rozumiem - pojawiłby się prawdopodobnie kolejny problem związany z ich maksymalnym napięciem 60V. Tu na szczęście nie jest jeszcze za późno, bo właściwie w tej samej cenie są P404 więc zakładam, że uda mi się przekonać wykonawcę na zamianę zanim wejdzie na dach.
Tyle, że moje panele mają Isc=11.24A, więc... P404 (Isc=11.00A) chyba odpada i muszę pomyśleć o P505 (Isc=14.00A)... Dobrze myślę...? (jeśli tak, to tu już czeka mnie większy wysiłek w dyskusjach z wykonawcą, bo P505 są zauważalnie droższe od P401)

----------


## d7d

Zaprojektuj swoją instalację w https://designer.solaredge.com/
Podajesz konkretne lokalizacje konkretnych modułów i program dobierze odpowiednie optymalizatory i odpowiedni falownik.

----------


## Pytajnick

> Ad. dobranej mocy - wiem co powie 
> .


Odpowiedź - 1400W w peaku, co ponoć spokojnie wystarcza. 
To tak w skrócie oczywiście  :smile:  i takie coś w necie znalazłem, co potwierdza te 1400W
https://elalmacenfotovoltaico.com/im...ABEL%20(2).jpg

----------


## d7d

Tak 1400 w peaku 

Wg karty katalogowej
"Maksymalna ciągła moc wyjściowa - 1200W"
"Zakres temperatur otoczenia podczas pracy - 	-40°C to +65°C"

Już pisałem ale jeszcze raz
4 x 445W = 1780 W
Moc w peaku to 1400 W czyli 1780/1400 = 127% a dla mocy ciągłej 1780/1200 = 148% więc 

APsystems QS1 jest zdecydowanie za słaby.

Nie dosyć że tracisz najlepszą produkcję to jeszcze może się okazać że nie masz gwarancji.

----------


## Kizachi

> Zaprojektuj swoją instalację w https://designer.solaredge.com/
> Podajesz konkretne lokalizacje konkretnych modułów i program dobierze odpowiednie optymalizatory i odpowiedni falownik.


Zrobiłem projekt.
Pierwsze co zasugerował Designer to zmniejszenie mocy falownika z SE9K na SE8K (dla inwertera 8kW przewymiarowanie wyliczył na 107% - energię ucina tylko w sierpniu i jedynie ok. 360Wh).

System nie protestował, jakoby P401 były nieodpowiednie, natomiast po zastosowaniu P505 jest nieco większa produkcja roczna (9.36MWh vis 9.32MWh dla P401).
Powyższa różnica produkcji jest minimalna, natomiast zastanawiam się czy jednak "profilaktycznie" - biorąc pod uwagę to o czym pisaliście - nie zastosować P505 (nawet kosztem ewentualnej dopłaty różnicy przeze mnie)... bo jak instalator założy P401, będzie już pozamiatane...

----------


## d7d

Jakie modele i mocy te moduły? 
27 x 370Wp = 9.990 Wp ?

Obcinanie 0,360 kWh to tyle co nic.

----------


## lakimakromedia

Dzień dobry, orientuje się ktoś czy ograniczenie czy liczba ogniw w panelu to faktycznie ograniczenie dla mikro inwertera?
Może skojarzone jest to z mptt?
Chce połączyć panele Jinko które mają 6x20 z falownikiem Hoymiles MH1500 który ma ograniczenie do 60ogniw :/

----------


## d7d

Moduły muszą być dopasowane elektrycznie.
Wg mnie liczba ogniw nie ma znaczenia.
Maksymalna ciągła moc mikrofalownika to 1500- 1600 W.

Są też modele o wyższej mocy.

----------


## lakimakromedia

> Moduły muszą być dopasowane elektrycznie.
> Wg mnie liczba ogniw nie ma znaczenia.
> Maksymalna ciągła moc mikrofalownika to 1500- 1600 W.
> 
> Są też modele o wyższej mocy.



Tak, przeczytalem na jakims angielskim forum podobne twierdzenie.
Chcialem polaczyc panele 8x JKM445-60HL4-V z mikro 2x HM-1500, ale jak sie okazuje produkują one za duzy prad o ~1.5A [dozwolone 11.5A, a one daja 13.12]. I tak oto bede skazany na HMS-2000 [ktory moze przyjac 13.5A]. Moc instalacji 3.6kWp wiec przydalby sie 2x1500, lub mocniejszy 2x1800.

----------


## Toty

Panowie czy to prawda że jak jest jeden string do falownika to wydajność całości obniża się do wydajności jednego najsłabszego panela? Np mam komin który w godzinach popołudniowych będzie zacieniał jeden a pod koniec dnia dwa panele. Jeśli zacieni 70% jednego panela przez 2h to przez te 2h wydajność całości mi spada do 30% ? zakładam że nie ma optymalizatora.

----------


## Jancia

Jak w module (panelu) są sprawne diody by-pass to te zacienione zostają zablokowane i tylko wydajność spada o te zablokowane .

----------

